# Any thoughts on this Heavenly?



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

My Gaggia Classic has developed an increasingly steady leak from the steam wand and, annoyingly, it's a very recent replacement for another Classic which had suffered the same problem. As a result I'm considering returning it to Amazon for a refund and then stumping up a bit of extra cash for a twin boiler machine. A second hand Fracino would fit the bill, and hopefully the budget, nicely, and I noticed this one today on Gumtree - http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/fracino-heavenly-one-station-coffee-espresso-machine/1007591260. It's in the right price bracket for me but has been listed for nearly a month now and also failed to attract a bid on an eBay auction that finished on 15th Feb. Is there something I'm missing as to why this machine is not getting snapped up, or is perhaps that nobody can be bothered to go to Cornwall to collect?

Steve.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I would say that the problem is the price. if you search for complete listings on ebay for fracino heavenly you realize that the latest two that were sold were in the region of £300. this one was listed twice for 450 on ebay without selling and been on GT for that long. maybe you can make him an offer.

my 2 pence


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, I've only just started looking into this and didn't realise that they only tend to go for around the £300.00 mark on eBay. Glad I asked and didn't rush in then, but you've really got me thinking about making him an offer. Don't suppose anybody has links to old eBay auctions for Heavenlys that I can use as evidence of their overpricing?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All the evidence in the world wont sway a seller if they're not determined to sell.

Try and offer of £350 and work upwards until you meet amicably.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree, he obviously rates the machine at his set price as he's trying everywhere before even trying to drop the price by anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> Don't suppose anybody has links to old eBay auctions for Heavenlys that I can use as evidence of their overpricing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve.


Is not that he is overpricing it, his valuing it differently. the fact is that there are not many of theses machines on ebay so demand is not so great and it doesn't quite go as high when in auction as he is probably expecting.

there are the listings on the list I put on the first post. if you are buying out of ebay you can always argue that he will not have to pay seller fees to ebay. so you might get it for a reasonable price.

I would possibly take Glenn advice but then you have to make up your mind on how you value the machine.

R


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> there are the listings on the list I put on the first post.


Indeed there are thanks, I missed that on first read. Thanks for the advice all. I may give £350.00 a go and see what happens.

Steve.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£350 is a good price for one of these especially in light of the fact it comes with a £50 knock draw. In my experience most sellers that have listed items for some time will take a hit on the original price that they are looking for. If you sold the knock box on then the effective cost of that machine would be IRO £300. Try to text the seller expalin the saving from ebay as if he sold it on ebay the real price he would receive based on a sale of £450 would only be £390.

At the end of the day it will all depend on whether he really wants to part with it.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Good points coffeechap. I tiptoed in by e-mailing the seller to make sure that he was still selling it as the last eBay auction ended early. He replied very promptly and confirmed that he had indeed sold the machine via Gumtree. So I'll keep searching armed with the advice I've had on this thread. Thanks again all.

Steve.


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Are you still after a heavenly? I might be putting mine up for sale soon...

Will


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

w1lldabeast said:


> Are you still after a heavenly? I might be putting mine up for sale soon...
> 
> Will


Indeed I am Will, drop me a pm as soon as you're ready to sell. Thanks for thinking of me.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

